# G-mail



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me why my e-mails in the G-mail box get vaporized as soon as I select one?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't understand. They get deleted or maybe they move to a different folder. Exactly what are doing and which mail box? I am not having problems with email deleting on their own.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I found a forum which forbids G-mail as a user address. 

Apparently they are a conduit for spam. Which may account for private users being able to communicate with me using it.

When they disappear I can't find them in any folder.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe Gmail has determined they are spammers or phishing e-mail address & do a global delete ?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Maybe Gmail has determined they are spammers or phishing e-mail address & do a global delete ?


How would I disable that feature?

It just changed. Now the forum e-mail title stays there but the mail is empty rather than containing the thread replied to and a link.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> Can anyone tell me why my e-mails in the G-mail box get vaporized as soon as I select one?
> Thanks in advance.


Just a thought, are you using IMAP or POP to retrieve messages at more than one computer? This can cause message to be deleted, although not usually just by clicking on them. A bit of a stretch I guess, but I'm at a loss for any other reason.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

ArmchairDIY said:


> Just a thought, are you using IMAP or POP to retrieve messages at more than one computer? This can cause message to be deleted, although not usually just by clicking on them. A bit of a stretch I guess, but I'm at a loss for any other reason.


Only one computer.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have not seen that problem. If the email is showing up in SPAM folder then click the box and mark it as "NOT SPAM". That should trigger future entries to the inbox.


----------

